# Rockshox Reba remote lockout



## paxterg (4 Jan 2019)

I am going to replace the cable on my Rockshox Reba remote lockout cable. Is it an ordinary gear cable I use with corresponding outer? Should it be in the lockout or suspension position when i replace it. Its not the poploc but the 2 switch model. TIA


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 Jan 2019)

Yes, Shimano gear cable. Campag's barrel is smaller.
There are some precautions you need to take. Use the correct allen key. IIRC it is 2mm. However, do NOT use a ball-end allen key. Grind the ball end off if that's all you have.
Then, turn the switch to open (fork can compress). Loosen the cable at the fork and pull it out at the lever. Replace.
Make sure the switch is on the open (not lock-out) position and wrap the cable around the wheel. Now with your other two hands, put a leeeeeetle bit of preload on the lockout and tighten the grub screw. 

You have once chance at this because the screw just about destroys the cable. Test that when the switch is on, you cannot turn the lockout wheel on the fork any further. If you can, adjust it with the barrel adjuster. Did I mention that your barrel adjuster should be in the middle of its two limits before you fit the new cable?


----------



## paxterg (4 Jan 2019)

OK, thank you for that, when you say a little bit of preload does that mean turn the wheel anti clockwise a little? Also I read online to use a brake cable outer!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Jan 2019)

paxterg said:


> OK, thank you for that, when you say a little bit of preload does that mean turn the wheel anti clockwise a little? Also I read online to use a brake cable outer!


I can't remember if it opens clockwise or anti-clockwise. Just work against the spring, it is to take out all slack before you tighten.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jan 2019)

Its clock wise for lock.
Cable will be on the headstock side so the cable threads anti clock.
when ive done mine, the fork is in open due to spring .
You simply thread new cable with it in Open position..
Set cable with a light pull to remove excessive slack
Nip up the grub screw and cut and fit new cable end.

Job done


----------

